# MK6 JSW Air build.



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

It is still a work in process, I will be updating the pictures as parts are completed.

This is the Airlift analog kit, Installed by Wolfcars.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, looks real nice!

Good job


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh wow. You just got right down to business! Looks good, and sits nicely.

Now I understand when people say you have to grind down the little stub for the rear bags. So does that mean there's no going back?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

man that thing looks good
can't wait to see with proper wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I love bagged JSW action.

Get some wheels stat!


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

love the new front ends


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments.

I was wondering if you guy could give me any tips silencing the compressor. If I add the remote filter will it muffle it ?


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> I was wondering if you guy could give me any tips silencing the compressor. If I add the remote filter will it muffle it ?


I would get faster duo compressors, a bit louder but it will fill up in less than half the time. 
That's if you have a single 380 like me. So slow...


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

You sir, are the man. Just yesterday I saw a stock JSW parked near work and wondered "has anybody bagged one of these?" Then I see this thread. Awesome


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

super clean dude!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

nice man.. i hear wolf cars does alot of good work.. where about fl are.. im in the south fl area... car is hot.. i swore there was another bagged one... i may be wrong though


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

good stuff, what wheels are you planning on?


----------



## TheRealSpike (Dec 9, 2009)

I hate you so much:laugh: Now i have to break out one of the credit cards and melt it. Next time I see you i'm gonna break your car.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^ The man who made it all happen. :beer:


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks great! Thats a clean install. :thumbup:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Oh wow. You just got right down to business! Looks good, and sits nicely.
> 
> Now I understand when people say you have to grind down the little stub for the rear bags. So does that mean there's no going back?


No often times people weld pices of pipe about a inch long back in place to make a spring sit right. no biggy


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

plastic fitting.... = scary..


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Skin88 said:


> plastic fitting.... = scary..


Are you talking about the PTC fittings? If so why?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

*Update*


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup: plans for wheels? gotta lvoe a JSW done right


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats!! Car looks awesome. Its nice to see another JSW 









If you need some wheels mine are for sale:thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I really like those wheels, but it looks like they are 18s. I am much more interested in 17s.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> I really like those wheels, but it looks like they are 18s. I am much more interested in 17s.


 Actually they are 19's, but whatever. 

I wanted to ask you how do you like the positioning of the paddle switches


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

ahhhhhh! I'm extremely jealous. Looks great. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Actually they are 19's, but whatever.
> 
> I wanted to ask you how do you like the positioning of the paddle switches


 I like the paddles there, my passengers don't. They are too lazy to move their arms out of the way. 

I really don't know where else we could have installed the switches. I guess that is why most people go digital.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If you need some wheels mine are for sale:thumbup:


 How much?


Car looks great btw. I've always wanted a jsw but they didn't have any when I bought my jetta


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

very nice. any more pics of the trunk setup?


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

looks good, love the jsw!


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Update.
bag blew.

I knew they were rubbing for a while and was going to make more space for them, but ran out of time.

Here is the damage.


















Fortunately it is now fixed.

Quick rolling shot.


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

sickk. are you in SFL??


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, that pic was taken coming up from homestead speedway.

Im mostly in Dade and Broward.


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

love it!!!


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

looks sick ! how do you find the raise / drop times ? I was fine with mine (paddle valves like yours)until I saw my mates set up with solenoids and had a bit of fast dump/raise envy !!


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I like the speed of the paddles, they are gentle on the setup and easy to use.


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Almost done for h2o. 

Naired reflectors


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

What were your rear bags rubbing on?? The strut bolt or the control arm?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Control arm.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

did the bags go bang ?! or just leak ?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I actually barely heard anything. My left rear just dumped. 

Just random pic from before H2oi.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Control arm.


so did you get different rear bags? or whats the fix?



looks good man. :thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I got a new set of the same rear bags, and had a machine show enlarge the control arm openings.

Update.

I'm boxing in my compressor to quiet it down even further.


















There will be a fan for ventilation.









More updates coming next week.

I dont know what to do with wheels.

Right now I can get Audi wheels for cheap.










Or these and do a complete rebuild. (Basically just buying the faces)


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Update. 

































The fan was too weak so I upgraded it to a 175 CFM one. 

























Its just thrown in there right now, but its incredibly quiet. I can barely tell when its on while stopped, and just cant tell while moving.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Its just thrown in there right now, but its incredibly quiet. I can barely tell when its on while stopped, and just cant tell while moving.[/QUOTE] 

I would still use the filter relocation so it's grabbing fresh air. Hope that fan keeps the comp. cool enough, or that thing is going to burn out in no time.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

The box is not sealed on the bottom, and it has a big hole for the hose and power cables. Plus the fan I just put on is ridiculous 175 CFM. I am not too worried about heat. 

However putting in the remote filter is a very good idea.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

Great to see your build thread on here, can't wait to add mine. Was so strange seeing your car next to mine. At least I know I can't run XLs now!! lol. Good sheet, keep up with the pics!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

this looks amazing


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Just for kicks.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

Can't wait till I get the same setup!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

damn it :banghead: im about to get one of these and keeping it as is but you are giving me some motivation.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, I actually like the BLQ's on this car :thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Too bad it was just a test fit.

I am going crazy looking for wheels . 

So many choices .


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I owed you guys this pics.

Here is how my control arms look after I had them machined.



















Its hard to notice, but they made the OEM opening in to a circle. No deformation on the arm after several thousand miles.

I forgot to mention, I welded the washers that hold the bag in place so there is no play.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

ic:


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd love to see more before/after shots of those control arms. Getting ready to bag a buddy's car and I don't want to run into the same issue with rubbing.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Luckily a friend of mine is just about to do this same mod to his MKV with rubbing issues. 

Ill document the before and after.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

are those 17" RC041's ?


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

How does your wagon ride with air? I'm looking at a similar kit this summer


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

unitzero said:


> are those 17" RC041's ?


No, these are RG IIs

Those RC041 look so nice.



Rev Jerry said:


> How does your wagon ride with air? I'm looking at a similar kit this summer


I think they ride better than OEM. They make the car handle better without making it bouncy or harsh. Just prepare to drive low.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

how long does it take you to air up/down with the paddle valves?


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> No, these are RG IIs
> 
> Those RC041 look so nice.
> 
> ...


so it's still nice and soft?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> how long does it take you to air up/down with the paddle valves?


Here is a video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1rcFkMZuR8



Rev Jerry said:


> so it's still nice and soft?


Yes.


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Car :thumbup::thumbup:
Checkered Garage Floor :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I've always been a fan of your cars. Been following your "builds" since you were on AZ with your B7 A4 :thumbup: Good work sir.


----------



## Mark_Seis_JSW (Aug 14, 2010)

What's your ground to fender?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments 



Ultimatetaba said:


> I've always been a fan of your cars. Been following your "builds" since you were on AZ with your B7 A4 :thumbup: Good work sir.


 You are doing it right with your A3 :thumbup:. If I knew you had your wheels for sale I would have gotten them. 




Mark_Seis_JSW said:


> What's your ground to fender?


 Front ( Now with 10mm spacers ) 









Rear.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Bumpin this thing for PICSSSS!


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

More will come soon.


----------



## pombo822 (Mar 10, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


>


you only ran 0ne line to the switches? what size line did you use? and what route did you take to get the air line to the center console. Did you pass the line through the interior?



Slo.Mo.Shun said:


>


And what is this? Is this how you got the air line to the center console?

And how do you like the paddle switch valves?
and also, how are those airlifts? i'm about to buy a setup and just can't justify spending $800 more on bagyard.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is Spike drilling the hole where the lines run through to the interior. There are 5 1/4" lines going from the outside of the interior. 4 for air exhaust and one or air feed.

The lines for the gauges run through the rear AC tunnel.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Moar pics: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...whoring-at-the-beech.&p=70229483#post70229483


----------



## pombo822 (Mar 10, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> There are 5 1/4" lines going from the outside of the interior. 4 for air exhaust and one or air feed.


so you have one line going in and then you used 3 "Y" splitters to distribute the air into each paddle. then you ran a line from each paddle to each bag. Am I correct? And also, in between the paddle and the bag i'm assuming you threw in a "T" splitter to send air to the gauges.

Now what about when you dump the bags. Where does the air come out of? The air gets dumped into the car from the valve? couldn't you run another 4 lines out the car so that the air gets dumped outside?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

That is correct. 

The paddles dump the air by my fingers.


----------



## pombo822 (Mar 10, 2010)

does the air smell bad at all or stink up the car? would it smell a little musty?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Not really, the air is dry.


----------



## pombo822 (Mar 10, 2010)

how did you feel about sawing off the rear "nipple" or drilling holes into the front strut towers?

I'm sorry for all the questions, I'm just about to purchase a setup in the next couple of days and just want to make sure that I am making the right decision for the right price lol


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

The front goes in with no problem. Its the rears that need modification.

I dont really care about cutting the rear nipples. However, now I know that there are options to get around that.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Just for the sake of whoring.

Old shots with 10mm spacers in front


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

You and your whoring. I need to save up so I can whore too. I got more shaving to do this summer, and you do too!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Diggin those wheels! :beer:


----------



## pombo822 (Mar 10, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> I dont really care about cutting the rear nipples. However, now I know that there are options to get around that.


What would those options be?


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

pombo822 said:


> What would those options be?



*using air lift rears with older bracket style

*bagyard rears

*d-cups with:
-air house 2's bags
or
-RE-5 Slam Specialties bags


----------



## pombo822 (Mar 10, 2010)

xandypx said:


> *using air lift rears with older bracket style
> 
> *bagyard rears
> 
> ...


so, besides going bagyard, (extra $350), what would be the recommendation?
cut off the 'nipple' , or go with those d-cups and RE-5


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Im working on something new, I want My spare tire back !!!










Keep in mind, this is just to see if everything fits together.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ That is quite interesting :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Just placed the order at Bag Riders. 

Cant wait until it arrives


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

BARELY LEGAL said:


> I'd love to see more before/after shots of those control arms. Getting ready to bag a buddy's car and I don't want to run into the same issue with rubbing.


Bad news, it still rubs a little bit. 


























I guess I have to trim the arms a bit more, and get new bags. :facepalm:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

F*** rubbing bags in the @SS










3/4" Mild steel


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice work :beer::beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

not playing around now...


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

It fits !!!










Now I have to make the box.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

good quality mods and all around good build too.

:thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Worked on my new management today.


















Still needs wiring, a top piece, and carpeting.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Interesting placement of the water trap... is the water trap essentially between the tank and manifolds?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine is as well. No reason to put one between comp and tank. Protect yo valve manifold son.



DoctorDoctor said:


> Interesting placement of the water trap... is the water trap essentially between the tank and manifolds?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^Exactly


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Its done.

0-200 psi in 2 minutes 9 seconds.

Recovery time about 30 seconds.


















Testing out an air ratchet.

http://youtu.be/A7pTbrDBdKo


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Started receiving parts for the new project.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is my DIY Pressuryte in action:



I have been using it since Saturday, and I love it. 

Always the same PSI at the push of a button  (Accurate to ~1PSI).

Pics will come soon.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

That is awesome :thumbup::thumbup:

And within ~1psi? That's even better :beer::beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Actuating button.










Regulators.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Just got my SS6s .

Here is a comparison between the SS6s, XLs, and Air house 2s.










The AH2 go the lowest, but not by much. The XLs and the SS6s are about the same.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

AH2 also expand out a lot when compressed right?.....the double bellow folds in on itself to help that from happening?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

and the Slams are bullet proof. I love them


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> AH2 also expand out a lot when compressed right?.....the double bellow folds in on itself to help that from happening?


Correct.

Installed the SS6s today, but the LCAs are too small ( Still tucks rear wheels ).

Ordered dorbitz LCA.

Ps.Pics later.


----------



## SilkyMitts (May 18, 2011)

hows the air ride system doing for the daily? i love the idea of air suspension but a bit concerned with making the switch! BTW do you have any more information on the pressuryte system? What exactly are you replacing or adding over the prior management?


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok so I really am confused on your DIY pressure setup. Can you please inform me as to what you did there. Also are you still using it with the paddle valves?

Looks to me like you did some kind of thing with an electronic valve but I'm unsure as to what. 

So confused but want to know, so do tell!


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I basically copied this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5175683-DIY-simple-ride-height-controller

I just added 4 check valves at the bags. Paddles still work.

As long as the install is done correctly, bags are perfect for daily. You can drive low, park lower, and go over speed bumps.


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

So how did you run your lines...

Did you go:

Tank ---> paddle valve ---> electric valve ---> regulator ---> bag

And since you're on a 4-way setup did you use 2 regulators and then T off those for the two feed lines, giving you a regulator for both front and rear respectively. And you used only 1 electronic valve right? 

Also where did you put your check valves? I would think if you put them on the bags they wouldn't allow pressure to come out properly. I'm just way confused on how the lines are ran.

What I was thinking is that I could just T off my lines in the back, basically having the same setup as I listed above.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

It goes: Tank -> paddles -> bags. 
Tank -> valve -> regulators -> check valve -> bags.

I put the check valves right next to the bags.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> It goes: Tank -> paddles -> bags.
> Tank -> valve -> regulators -> check valve -> bags.
> 
> I put the check valves right next to the bags.


picturing that just made my head hurt :beer:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Just imagine the lines and bags.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Pics as promised.


















Just tack welded front and back.









This will find any leak.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> This will find any leak.



find em'?opcorn:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, my car has been aired up for days at the same pressure (Got leaks after the SS6s). 

Now my tank leak .... I think it comes from running 200psi through a 150psi water trap.


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm having issues with my tank leaking too. If I turn the fittings on my 380c I get some hissing. I'm assuming it's either the check valve or the threads between the leader/tank. I think that the Viair fitting uses a TINY bit smaller thread on it, and that's what is leaking. I need to get some proper thread sealant and try that. 

I also know that the check valves tend to leak on these Viair's. I saw you posted about it elsewhere too. I think it's a pretty common issue and it sucks. I'm going to get a better inline check valve and run it instead of the Viair one.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Yes, my car has been aired up for days at the same pressure (Got leaks after the SS6s).
> 
> Now my tank leak .... I think it comes from running 200psi through a 150psi water trap.


yea atleast you can norrow it down to something now.


hope all is well man!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KodyKlepto (Aug 8, 2012)

Well ****, this thread kinda makes me sad. I'm bagging this thing next month, and by the looks of it I won't be airing out much lower than I sit now static lol.
Definitely a lot of information and helpful tips in here! First thread I've seen that someone took the time to be detailed about everything. Great, job, thanks, and car looks awesome :thumbup:


----------

